# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Ferie Colf

## rosita2958

Buongiorno a tutti, ho un dubbio atroce, devo conteggiare le ferie ad una colf che lavora 6 ore a settimana (2 giorni), sulla guida operativa del Sole 24 ore ho letto che per un orario inferiore alle 4 ore giornaliere spettano 8 giorni di ferie, ma poi su tutti i contratti ho invece letto che spettano 26 giorni indipendentemente dall'orario prestato.... ma in questo caso la colf ha diritto a circa 3 mesi di ferie??? mi sembra assurdo  :Confused: avete notizie in merito? grazie a tutti!  :Wink:

----------


## Facchini

> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un dubbio atroce, devo conteggiare le ferie ad una colf che lavora 6 ore a settimana (2 giorni), sulla guida operativa del Sole 24 ore ho letto che per un orario inferiore alle 4 ore giornaliere spettano 8 giorni di ferie, ma poi su tutti i contratti ho invece letto che spettano 26 giorni indipendentemente dall'orario prestato.... ma in questo caso la colf ha diritto a circa 3 mesi di ferie??? mi sembra assurdo avete notizie in merito? grazie a tutti!

  Il contratto di lavoro domestico approvato a febbraio 2007 all'art. 18 recita come segue: 
1. Indipendentemente dalla durata dell'orario di lavoro, per ogni anno di servizio presso lo stesso datore di lavoro, il lavoratore ha diritto ad un periodo di ferie di 26 giorni lavorativi. 
2. Il datore di lavoro, compatibilmente con le proprie esigenze e con quelle del lavoratore, dovrà fissare il periodo di ferie, ferma restando la possibilità di diverso accordo tra le parti, da giugno a settembre.3. Il diritto al godimento delle ferie è irrinunciabile. A norma dell'art. 10 del D.Lgs. 8 aprile 2003, n. 66, un periodo minimo di 4 settimane per ogni anno di servizio non può essere sostituito dalla relativa indennità, salvo il caso previsto al comma 8. 
4. Le ferie hanno di regola carattere continuativo. Esse potranno essere frazionate in non più di due periodi all'anno, purché concordati tra le parti. La fruizione delle ferie, salvo il caso previsto al comma 7, deve aver luogo per almeno due settimane entro l'anno di maturazione e, per almeno ulteriori due settimane, entro i 18 mesi successivi all'anno di maturazione. 
5. Durante il periodo di godimento delle ferie il lavoratore ha diritto per ciascuna giornata ad una retribuzione pari a 1/26 della retribuzione globale di fatto mensile. 
6. Al lavoratore che usufruisca del vitto e dell'alloggio spetta per il periodo delle ferie, ove non usufruisca durante tale periodo di dette corresponsioni, il compenso sostitutivo convenzionale. 
7. Nel caso di lavoratore di cittadinanza non italiana che abbia necessità di godere di un periodo di ferie più lungo, al fine di utilizzarlo per un rimpatrio non definitivo, su sua richiesta e con l'accordo del datore di lavoro, è possibile l'accumulo delle ferie nell'arco massimo di un biennio, anche in deroga a quanto previsto al comma 4. 
8. In caso di licenziamento o di dimissioni, o se al momento d'inizio del godimento del periodo di ferie il lavoratore non abbia raggiunto un anno di servizio, spetteranno al lavoratore stesso tanti dodicesimi del periodo di ferie al quale ha diritto, quanti sono i mesi di effettivo servizio prestato. 
9. Le ferie non possono essere godute durante il periodo di preavviso e di licenziamento, né durante il periodo di malattia o infortunio. 
Pertanto il tuo caso rientra nella fattispecie del punto 1. :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Mi sembra molto strano.... 
E se lavorasse un solo giorno avrebbe diritto a 6 mesi di ferie?  :EEK!:

----------


## Patty76

> Mi sembra molto strano.... 
> E se lavorasse un solo giorno avrebbe diritto a 6 mesi di ferie?

  Scusate.... 
forse i 26 giorni lavorativi....è inteso come "giorni lavorativi della settimana" e cioè: 
la settimana lavorativa può essere lunga o corta, ossia articolata su 5 o 6 giorni ma ai fini di tutti i rapporti, tra cui le ferie, i giorni da prendere in considerazione sono sempre 6 (dal lunedì al sabato escludendo le domeniche!). Infatti se prendo una settimana di ferie, pur lavorando dal lunedì al venerdì mi vengono scalati comunque 6 giorni (compreso il sabato considerato lavorativo). 
Quindi in questo caso, secondo me, i 26 giorni sono da identificare come le normali 4 settimane, quindi un mese, a prescindere che in quella settimana il dipendente lavori 2 o 3 o 4 giorni.... 
Scusate non sò se mi sono spiegata, perchè l'argomento è un po' articolato....però mi sembra di aver capito così!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusate.... 
> forse i 26 giorni lavorativi....è inteso come "giorni lavorativi della settimana" e cioè: 
> la settimana lavorativa può essere lunga o corta, ossia articolata su 5 o 6 giorni ma ai fini di tutti i rapporti, tra cui le ferie, i giorni da prendere in considerazione sono sempre 6 (dal lunedì al sabato escludendo le domeniche!). Infatti se prendo una settimana di ferie, pur lavorando dal lunedì al venerdì mi vengono scalati comunque 6 giorni (compreso il sabato considerato lavorativo). 
> Quindi in questo caso, secondo me, i 26 giorni sono da identificare come le normali 4 settimane, quindi un mese, a prescindere che in quella settimana il dipendente lavori 2 o 3 o 4 giorni.... 
> Scusate non sò se mi sono spiegata, perchè l'argomento è un po' articolato....però mi sembra di aver capito così!   
> Saluti

  
Sì, 26 giorni cioè 4 settimane. Ora torna  :Smile:

----------


## antonella@polliant.191.it

> Sì, 26 giorni cioè 4 settimane. Ora torna

  copio esattamente quello che mi ha risposto la assindatcolf.
DOMANDA: (sunto) colf assunta il 01.04.2008 per otto ore settimanali svolte in una sola giornata. quante ferie spettano?
RISPOSTA: in riferimento alle ferie della sua colf, per il periodo dal 01.04.08 all'agosto 2008 avrà a disposizione 11 gg maturati per il 2008 (2.16 gg al mese); si maturano da settembre ad agosto successivo, quindi maturati da settembre 08 ad agosto 09 ne avrà 26 giorni (ferie 2009); per calcolarli, si calcolano anche sul sabato (dal primo giorno che non lavora da lei, sino al giorno prima che torni a lavorare) escludendo le festività e le domeniche, se pur la dipendente lavori un solo giorno alla settimana; per cui anche se si assentasse da lei solo una volta nel suo giorno lavorativo per ferie, il conteggio di giorni ferie sarebbe 6 gg goduti.

----------

